# simple aboreal setup



## dicy (Feb 16, 2008)

i finished up 1 of my vivs so here is a sneak peak all the other vivs il post when evrything is done


----------



## Magik (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats a nice set up what are you putting into it?


----------



## Magik (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry mate didnt see the little guy in the second last pic :shock:


----------



## AB^ (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks good Dennis and I'm still waiting for you to send me some timorensis hatchlings


----------



## gotherps? (Jun 29, 2008)

where do you get the styrofoam from?


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

home depot like ten dollrs a sheet


----------



## dicy (Jul 1, 2008)

yea got it at a hardware store it was more of an experiment whit the expandingfoam styrofoam sheet combo its realy fun to do because once ur finished you think dang i now know how to do it even better


----------



## leoares27 (Jul 2, 2008)

how exactly did you do that? did you make the hide thingy with the styrafoam?
very interesting!


----------



## Nero (Jul 3, 2008)

I need some kinda of layout like that. I need to get some arboreal set ups when I get my jungle carpet pythons and green tree python, my problem is im just not an artist.


----------

